# Timberline Summer



## Guest (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm goin up this summer and i was wonderin if the terrrain park will be open if i'm not going to hcsc.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2008)

Yes they build there own park, when I was there in may I believe they were building it already.

I am not sure if that is a camp park, but I think Snowolf said this one must be the public one for timberline riders




















I am sure Snowolf will add to this post.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2008)

thanks bro, dont see any rails or boxes, hopefully there is some, cause i love jibs


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2008)

They were just building it, the lower half of the mountain had opened parks and they had rails everywhere. Timberline does a great job at building parks. Supposedly they do the best job in Hood.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2008)

damn, I need to hit up one of the camps....:laugh:


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

That's it, I am moving to Oregon


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2008)

Penguin said:


> That's it, I am moving to Oregon


I heard this so many times.....

Not sure what to think of it, myself I am looking to move but as good as it sounds, it also has it downsides.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2008)

downsides include: ......


----------

